# It will be on your souls if I burn my house down



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I have a tendency to not throw electronics out and often times I am able to fix things purely out of luck and a dust gun. My wife set something on our DVD/tuner/sound system while I had it apart and plugged in. long story short we didn't burn the house down. but fried the board. so what I am wondering if there is a way to salvage the sub and the speakers. I assume I can scrap factory plugs and wire up them with RCA and grab a garbage amp.......right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the speakers have only two conductor wires coming out of them then yes you could use them with another receiver. The sub is another story as chances are it does not have a built in amp so you would need to find a small 100watt amp to drive it and that may be more trouble than its worth.


----------

